# Recorded Music Societies.



## mwd (Apr 7, 2012)

I live in the UK and am an active member of a recorded music society. Played at a recent concert were little known works by Marcel Tournier, Rodrigo, Glazunov, William Lloyd Webber, Rossini, Dvorak and Beethoven. Over coffee during the interval, our President, a retired cathedral organist, commented that only through membership of the society would he have heard five of the delightful pieces which were otherwise unknown to him. 
I am an oldie! And rather than a record collector, I consider myself more a searcher after the delightful but unfashionable music which is only now becoming available due to the explosion of low cost digital recording systems. 
With the UK Federation of Recorded Music Societies having a web presence and a large UK society membership I wonder why there seems to be little or no music society input on this site.
MWD.


----------

